# Nissan Frontier 2015.....climate control dials....



## Kel666 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello all, I have a issue with my controls...the fan switch works....temp switches both both sides work but I cant get the defrost or other settings working. Its stuck on vent. Is there a reset for the control panel?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The air mix door motor circuit or the mode door motor is probably malfunctioning on the AC/heater box. You'll need to get a copy of the FSM for your vehicle which contains diagnostic procedures. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The sections HA.PDF and HAC.PDF are the sections you need to read.


----------



## Kel666 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you so much! ......


----------



## Kel666 (Sep 3, 2019)

Alright.....thanks to rogoman, I was able to locate the issue.....it was the climate control console controller......guess how much.....had to go brand new.....none used anywhere.
$1100 Canadian. only available from dealer. Was gonna wait till I could find a used one but on the west coast it is already getting cooler and wet. Cant believe that one single component the size of a large Hersey bar could be worth so much.


----------

